
On Hiding our Underwear with Annotations in the Recess Framework - KrisJordan
http://www.recessframework.org/page/on-hiding-our-dick-tracy-underwear-under-annotations
======
mattmcknight
Annotations are one of the more ridiculous language syntax styles to emerge.
The Java version is particularly ugly. Scala's version is weird too. In
general they are mixing a different language syntax in for attributes of
methods (or even more ridiculously, classes). I suppose that adding attributes
to methods was a missing feature, but I see no reason not to solve it by
mixing another syntax into a language. The addition of the <i>throws</i>
clause to a method definition is a good example of adding metadata without
adding another language into the language.

The article has a nice description of changes to PHP binding in 5.3...

